# Sorteggi quarti Champions 2017. C'è Juve - Barça.



## admin (17 Marzo 2017)

Ecco tutti i sorteggi dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017.

*Atletico Madrid - Leicester

Borussia Dortmund - Monaco

Bayern Monaco - Real Madrid

Juventus - Barcellona.*


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2017)

E ora vediamo se dybala rotola....


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2017)

Come mi dispiace...


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

Godo Melme!


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2017)

La più "facile" tra le big.
Il Barça quest'anno è sorprendentemente facile da attaccare e Lucho è nettamente inferiore ad Allegri dal punto di vista tattico.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La più "facile" tra le big.
> Il Barça quest'anno è sorprendentemente facile da attaccare e Lucho è nettamente inferiore ad Allegri dal punto di vista tattico.



eh si. Vediamo al Camp Nou con quanti palloni escono.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2017)

Siamo fuori, il Barça nella doppia sfida non si butta fuori.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2017)

Voglio un rigore inesistente per il barca e qualche espulsione mirata...


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

Bene, Me**e maledette.

Hanno pure l'andata in casa, questi gobbi, benissimo.

Dopo c'è un'altra estrazione per le semifinali?


----------



## Gekyn (17 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco tutti i sorteggi dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2016/2017.
> 
> *Atletico Madrid - Leicester
> 
> ...



Se trovo i biglietti mi vado a vedere Monco - BVB ............ ci vado in motorino.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2017)

che tristezza che le nostre gioie siano legate al fatto che la Juve verrà penetrata come Sasha Gray ogni anno.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> eh si. Vediamo al Camp Nou con quanti palloni escono.



Se non se lo portano da casa il pallone al camp nou dubito lo vedranno.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bene, Me**e maledette.
> 
> Hanno pure l'andata in casa, questi gobbi, benissimo.
> 
> Il turno dopo funziona come al solito? Chi passa trova o Real o Bayern?



altro sorteggio mi pare.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Marzo 2017)

Godo melme


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> altro sorteggio mi pare.



Sì infatti mi sono accorto di aver scritto una boiata.

Sono anni che ormai la mia testa non accetta l'ennesimo sorteggio per le semifinali, mi pare una buffonata.
Sorteggi per i gironi, per gli ottavi, per i quarti, che ridere...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che tristezza che le nostre gioie siano legate al fatto che la Juve verrà penetrata come Sasha Gray ogni anno.



La vera tristezza è che l'italia sia rappresentata da chi ha crisi di prestazione non appena varca il confine.
Ma ahimè, i campioni sono loro.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se trovo i biglietti mi vado a vedere Monco - BVB ............ ci vado in motorino.



E' una partita da 20 gol in 180 minuti.


----------



## Aragorn (17 Marzo 2017)

Per la Juve speravo nell'Atletico, ma anche il Barca va benissimo tenendo conto che Ancelotti contro le italiane è da sempre una certezza in negativo e che il Real, in quanto campione in carica, prima o poi verrà eliminato.


----------



## Kaw (17 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bene, Me**e maledette.
> 
> Hanno pure l'andata in casa, questi gobbi, benissimo.
> 
> Dopo c'è un'altra estrazione per le semifinali?


Si, nuovo sorteggio per le semifinali.

Comunque *Real-Bayern* per me è la vera super sfida.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Marzo 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ora vediamo se dybala rotola....



Qua fanno a gara eh.
io al posto di un arbitro di calcio a queste due partite manderei una giuria di tuffi, una tropue per un casting cinematografico e, proprio per non farci mancare niente, un paio di pattuglie di digos e antidroga


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Si, nuovo sorteggio per le semifinali.
> 
> Comunque *Real-Bayern* per me è la vera super sfida.



Probabilmente sì, ma il Real per quanto forte non mi pare proprio irresistibile.
In sostanza reputo il Bayern una finalista certa, intendo come qualità, ma un'avversaria degna non la vedo proprio.


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2017)




----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2017)

Partita inutile, sarà sufficiente guardare gli ultimi minuti di recupero. 
2-1 per il Barca.
Rigore al 95° per la Juve e doppietta di Messi al 98° e al 99°.


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

La faccia di NIEDEVEDDDD muoio ahhahahahahahahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (17 Marzo 2017)

Godo come un lurido. Monaco-BvB era scontatissima, l'ho pronosticato ieri nell'altro topic


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2017)

Io avrei preferito il Bayern per la juve onestamente


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2017)

SecondoRosso ha scritto:


> La faccia di NIEDEVEDDDD muoio ahhahahahahahahahahah



Non era contento? Hanno accontentato tutti no? Bonucci che voleva proprio il Barça, e soprattutto Buffon che voleva evitare il Leicester...


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non era contento? Hanno accontentato tutti no? Bonucci che voleva proprio il Barça, e soprattutto Buffon che voleva evitare il Leicester...



Il MO-NO-CI-GLIO lalalalalala il monociglio lalalalalala!


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non era contento? Hanno accontentato tutti no? Bonucci che voleva proprio il Barça, e soprattutto Buffon che voleva evitare il Leicester...



Lo scommettitore seriale trollava e l'altro voleva solo fare lo sborone, il bello è che i giornali li hanno pure presi sul serio 

Comunque si può vedere sta faccia di Nedved? Ho sentito in diretta che l'espressione non era molto contenta, ma purtroppo non ho potuto vederla.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2017)

Occhio a cantare vittoria, comunque godo


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Occhio a cantare vittoria, comunque godo



Ma qui nessuno canta vittoria... Si gode solamente, poi se la giocheranno com'è giusto che sia!


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2017)

La cosa più brutta, per loro ovviamente, è il ritorno al Camp Nou.. altro che Porto e Lione...


----------



## diavolo (17 Marzo 2017)

Visca El Barça


----------



## SecondoRosso (17 Marzo 2017)

Che bello la prima in casa, che beeeeeello!


----------



## Djici (17 Marzo 2017)

Quel giorno tutti i sportivi d'Italia saranno CATALANI !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2017)

Ma come ci siamo ridotti? Esultiamo per il sorteggio della Juventus? Loro, intanto, se la vanno a giocare la Champions League. Ma passi pure la Juventus, glielo auguro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2017)

Suarez contro Chiellini

Forza Suarez


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma come ci siamo ridotti? Esultiamo per il sorteggio della Juventus? Loro, intanto, se la vanno a giocare la Champions League. Ma passi pure la Juventus, glielo auguro.



Personalmente non tiferò MAI per loro. Giocassero pure contro gli alieni di Saturno. Devono perdere, sempre.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (17 Marzo 2017)

Io spero che la Juve vada avanti...per poi perdere in finale...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Marzo 2017)

Forza Barcellona!


----------



## Snake (17 Marzo 2017)

a parte l'atletico e il Bayern non esiste matchup peggiore per questo Barcellona. La Juve se la gioca, se fa un buon risultato all'andata per me passa il turno.


----------



## de sica (17 Marzo 2017)

Godo per l'atletico. Vamosss cholo


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2017)

che dire finalmente un sorteggio non scontato... bayern real e juve barcellona sono due semifinali 
inoltre con il ritorno al camp nou i gobbi sono praticamente fuori perché il farsa sa rubare anche più di loro 
ottimo


----------



## DrHouse (17 Marzo 2017)

Brutta presa per i gobbi, soprattutto col ritorno al Camp Nou...
Il Barca non è quello degli anni scorsi, francamente, e la Juve potrebbe far bene... ma:
- dubito che il Barca sbagli clamorosamente due partite in poche settimane 
- nelle ultime 4 partite di Champions la Juve (a parte contro gli sfollati della Dinamo, 0 gol e 0 punti in 6 gare) è sempre rimasta a secco con gli avversari in 11: a Siviglia e contro il Porto hanno sempre segnato dopo il rosso agli avversari... se non cambiano marcia prevedo guai...

Bayern-Real grande sfida... inutile dire che tifo Carletto e credo passi...
Il Leicester avrà il mio tifo ai quarti, ma dubito che l'Atletico vada fuori...
Monaco-BVB bellissima sfida... non saprei fare un pronostico...

Se i gobbi passano però, hanno tantissime possibilità di vincere...
Se passano


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2017)

La Juventus il Barcellona pensava di averlo evitato già dopo gli ottavi di andata a Parigi. Adesso se lo ritrovano davanti. E' un incubo. E Allegri non è mai passato contro il Farsa. Sicuramente l'andata sarà una partita equilibrata ma il ritorno gliene fanno tanti che di sicuro non saranno più la miglior difesa della CL e forse neanche la seconda migliore


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2017)

So che può sembrare ridicolo ed inverosimile, ma la Juve ha rischiato di uscire pure col Porto. 
2 o 3 palle gol concesse non te le puoi permettere contro Barca, Real o Bayern perché diventano automaticamente 2 o 3 gol. 
Oltretutto hanno fatto pena anche come gioco... Certo coi catalani avranno ben altre motivazioni, però chi non esclude un passaggio dei gobbi non può non escludere anche un'asfaltata bianconera.

Ps: ma che è sta faccina che ho sopra al messaggio?


----------



## hiei87 (17 Marzo 2017)

Partono leggermente sfavoriti, ma non battuti, anche perchè hanno il vantaggio di giocare la prima in casa. Certo, devono vincerla, ma, in quel caso, dubito farebbero la figura del Psg al ritorno.
Nelle altre, Atletico strafavorito, Bayern favorito, e Dorussia - Monaco da tripla. Potenzialmente, a livello di spettacolo, lo showstealer di questi quarti.


----------



## MGP (17 Marzo 2017)

1. per me ogni anno sembrano sortegi pilotati di Uefa solo per il divertimento cosi come il calcio europeo actuale e solo per il divertimento e non ha un ***** a fare con il sport. perche le grandi sono tutte state trovate nelle ultime 4 dell urna ? ce sempre la stasa storia, fare il idiota davanti al TV essere esaltato. un show come il wrestling americano.

2. se e per buono ( ma sono poche speranze dopo il PSG-Farsa ) la juve puo vincere e allo steso tempo puo perdere con 7-0 contro il barca ... non c'e nessuna squadra nel mondo che e garantita una victoria contro la barca ... sono avantagi e punti deboli a entrambe ... chi vince si vedra ma non sara una passegiata per nessuna ... e se la juve vuole vincere la UCL deve afrontare i piu forti, ora o tardi e la stesa cosa, non ce grande diferenza tra quarti e semifinali ... differenza e solo tra la vincitore e le altre.


----------



## Heaven (17 Marzo 2017)

Non canterei vittoria, la Juve ha le sue buone possibilità di passare il turno, e vincere la champions. 

FORZA BARCA


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2017)

Il ritorno al Camp Nou è la mazzata finale, la Juve per avere qualche chance dovrebbe vincere con un 2-0 netto e senza fronzoli per poi giocarsela al ritorno cercando di segnare almeno un golletto.
Il Barcellona ha sbagliato quella partita di Parigi e credo l'abbia imparata, è la squadra peggiore che potessero beccare e a me sta benissimo.
Per la Juve solo il PEGGIO, sempre, poi credo che Buffon sia ai minimi da tantissimo tempo e non essendo abituato ad un forcing continuo potrebbe scappellare allegramente.


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2017)

il Barcellona va benissimo! Non vedo l'ora, considerato che il ritorno è al camp nou, di vedere un rigore regalato al Barca come di solito accade e sentire le lamentele dei ladri! uhhhh che divertimento!


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Marzo 2017)

Atletico Madrid - Leicester = LEICESTER

Borussia Dortmund - Monaco = MONACO

Bayern Monaco - Real Madrid = BAYERN MONACO

Juventus - Barcellona = JUVENTUS


----------



## ralf (17 Marzo 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Brutta presa per i gobbi, soprattutto col ritorno al Camp Nou...
> Il Barca non è quello degli anni scorsi, francamente, e la Juve potrebbe far bene... ma:
> - dubito che il Barca sbagli clamorosamente due partite in poche settimane
> - nelle ultime 4 partite di Champions la Juve (a parte contro gli sfollati della Dinamo, 0 gol e 0 punti in 6 gare) è sempre rimasta a secco con gli avversari in 11: a Siviglia e contro il Porto hanno sempre segnato dopo il rosso agli avversari... se non cambiano marcia prevedo guai...
> ...



Aggiungo una statistica interessante, con Umtiti titolare il Barca non ha mai perso in campionato. Con Umtiti 16 vittorie. Senza Umtiti 3 sconfitte, 6 pareggi e 2 vittorie.


----------



## fabri47 (17 Marzo 2017)

Attenzione che la Juve rischia seriamente di passare. Certo, devono disputare un'andata perfetta tipo l'Inter nel 2010 quando vinse 3-1.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2017)

Il Leicester Passa. Peggiore squadra che potesse capitare a Simeone. Una squadra che gioca praticamente l'Atletico. E qui Simeone dovrà fare la partita. E non mi sembrano lontamente nella versione 2014 e 2016.
Il Barcellona passa
Bayern Real 50/50.. 
Monaco Dortmund tanti gol difese imbarazzanti. Ma credo nel Dortmund. Sono più organizzati dietro.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2017)

Si sottovaluta una cosa: con il Barça (così come con il Real) hanno una tradizione abbastanza favorevole.

Poi, che il Barça sia favorito, non vi sono dubbi. Ma se la giocano.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Leicester Passa. Peggiore squadra che potesse capitare a Simeone.



mah ci credo poco però se il Leicester dovesse arrivare in semifinale entra in modalità Grecia 2004 e tutto può succedere haha


----------



## juventino (18 Marzo 2017)

Parto dal presupposto che non abbiamo chance, quindi qualunque cosa uscirà fuori sarà oro.


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Marzo 2017)

A proposito di sorteggi, così, giusto per la cronaca: malgrado nell'ambiente bianconero l'ordine sia di ostentare sicurezza, quasi spavalderia nei confronti del Barça, appare chiaro che gli stiano girando gli zebedei per il fatto che l'urna di Nyon stavolta non è stata proprio benevola. Stamani a Mediaset Premium uno della redazione di Tuttosport diceva che sarebbe meglio (soltanto adesso, guarda caso) abolire i sorteggi ad eliminazione diretta sostituendoli con un tabellone tipo tennis che prenda in considerazione il ranking Uefa delle squadre, in modo che nella fase a eliminazione diretta quelle con il ranking più alto non corrano il rischio di scontrarsi fra di loro fino alle semifinali. A parte la castroneria che costituirebbe un sistema del genere (le squadre con il ranking più alto il più delle volte passerebbero il turno, migliorando ulteriormente il proprio punteggio-uefa e scavando in pochi anni un burrone tra loro e le altre squadre, cosicché il ranking sarebbe praticamente imbalsamato per sempre) e riconoscendo - per onore di cronaca - che si tratta di una proposta avanzata anche da Rummenigge lo scorso anno dopo l'accoppiamento Gobbi-Bayern già agli ottavi, la domanda è una sola: dov'era Tuttosport quando nel 2015 la Juve pescò il fragile Monaco nei quarti di finale grazie al sorteggio libero? Ci fosse stato il ranking sarebbe toccato a Bayern, Real e compagnia, però all'epoca "sia benedetto il sorteggio", vero?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Marzo 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A proposito di sorteggi, così, giusto per la cronaca: malgrado nell'ambiente bianconero l'ordine sia di ostentare sicurezza, quasi spavalderia nei confronti del Barça, appare chiaro che gli stiano girando gli zebedei per il fatto che l'urna di Nyon stavolta non è stata proprio benevola. Stamani a Mediaset Premium uno della redazione di Tuttosport diceva che sarebbe meglio (soltanto adesso, guarda caso) abolire i sorteggi ad eliminazione diretta sostituendoli con un tabellone tipo tennis che prenda in considerazione il ranking Uefa delle squadre, in modo che nella fase a eliminazione diretta quelle con il ranking più alto non corrano il rischio di scontrarsi fra di loro fino alle semifinali. A parte la castroneria che costituirebbe un sistema del genere (le squadre con il ranking più alto il più delle volte passerebbero il turno, migliorando ulteriormente il proprio punteggio-uefa e scavando in pochi anni un burrone tra loro e le altre squadre, cosicché il ranking sarebbe praticamente imbalsamato per sempre) e riconoscendo - per onore di cronaca - che si tratta di una proposta avanzata anche da Rummenigge lo scorso anno dopo l'accoppiamento Gobbi-Bayern già agli ottavi, la domanda è una sola: dov'era Tuttosport quando nel 2015 la Juve pescò il fragile Monaco nei quarti di finale grazie al sorteggio libero? Ci fosse stato il ranking sarebbe toccato a Bayern, Real e compagnia, però all'epoca "sia benedetto il sorteggio", vero?



Io mi stupisco solo del fatto che tuttosport sia ancora considerato un quotidiano sportivo nazionale essendo così palesemente di parte... boh.


----------



## Serginho (19 Marzo 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si sottovaluta una cosa: con il Barça (così come con il Real) hanno una tradizione abbastanza favorevole.
> 
> Poi, che il Barça sia favorito, non vi sono dubbi. Ma se la giocano.



2 volte e' passata la Juve (di cui una in coppa delle Fiere, competizione non riconosciuta dall'uefa), 2 volte il Barcellona e una finale in cui ha vinto ancora il Barcellona. Non esattamente tradizione favorevole


----------



## Casnop (19 Marzo 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> A proposito di sorteggi, così, giusto per la cronaca: malgrado nell'ambiente bianconero l'ordine sia di ostentare sicurezza, quasi spavalderia nei confronti del Barça, appare chiaro che gli stiano girando gli zebedei per il fatto che l'urna di Nyon stavolta non è stata proprio benevola. Stamani a Mediaset Premium uno della redazione di Tuttosport diceva che sarebbe meglio (soltanto adesso, guarda caso) abolire i sorteggi ad eliminazione diretta sostituendoli con un tabellone tipo tennis che prenda in considerazione il ranking Uefa delle squadre, in modo che nella fase a eliminazione diretta quelle con il ranking più alto non corrano il rischio di scontrarsi fra di loro fino alle semifinali. A parte la castroneria che costituirebbe un sistema del genere (le squadre con il ranking più alto il più delle volte passerebbero il turno, migliorando ulteriormente il proprio punteggio-uefa e scavando in pochi anni un burrone tra loro e le altre squadre, cosicché il ranking sarebbe praticamente imbalsamato per sempre) e riconoscendo - per onore di cronaca - che si tratta di una proposta avanzata anche da Rummenigge lo scorso anno dopo l'accoppiamento Gobbi-Bayern già agli ottavi, la domanda è una sola: dov'era Tuttosport quando nel 2015 la Juve pescò il fragile Monaco nei quarti di finale grazie al sorteggio libero? Ci fosse stato il ranking sarebbe toccato a Bayern, Real e compagnia, però all'epoca "sia benedetto il sorteggio", vero?


Siamo tipi all'antica, prendiamo le gocce per tutto, e vediamo solo i film in bianco e nero con Cervi e Gabin: per noi, eliminazione diretta, partite andata e ritorno, dai centoventottesimi di finale, teste di serie, sedici, possibilità di wild cards per speciali meriti sportivi. Questa storia che quegli squallidi gironi iniziali, con almeno il trenta per cento delle partite senza valore di risultato, servano solo a tutelare chi è già forte di suo è un tradimento ai principi del fair play. Appena si è passati alla eliminazione diretta si sono viste partite semplicemente meravigliose, in cui le squadre hanno dato l'anima oltre che il loro talento. Vecchia, amatissima Coppa dei Campioni, sei solo e semplicemente unica. Non tornerai mai più, e noi ritorneremo alle nostre gocce.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Marzo 2017)

Sinceramente non capisco tutta sta sicurezza sul non passaggio del turno della Juve. Per me è un 60/40 a favore del Barca, ma attenzione eh. Il Barca ha fatto il miracolo col PSG che praticamente non ha giocato ed è stato anche derubato. Ok sono forti, ma non fatevi illudere dal quel folle 6 a 1. La Juve non è nemmeno una squadra scarsa e bisogna ammettere che Allegri pur con tutti i suoi difetti, è molto meglio di Luigi Enrico. Sia chiaro che spero che esca la Juve, ma tutta sta sicurezza non la capisco da parte vostra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2017)

Sorteggi belli, finalmente un po' di sfide interessanti:
Penso che l'Atletico alla fine passerà, mentre Borussia-Monaco è bella tirata..francesi favoriti ma non è una partita scontata, può succedere di tutto.
Bayern-Real è la super sfida dei quarti, sono pari su tutto, ma il Bayern c'ha un Carletto in più e secondo me stavolta passano loro.
La Juve col Barca passerà senza patemi, il Barca vive di individualismi, ma la Juve ha una squadra più...squadra! e tatticamente sono avanti anni luce ai catalani..si per carità se Messi&Co. sono in serata di grazia (specie al camp nou) è dura per tutti, ma la Juve è solidissima e Allegri sa come imbrigliare i blaugrana (parzialmente ci riusciva perfino con noi a pezzi e loro al top)..si sarà studiato ogni secondo delle sfide con l'Atletico e sono certo che vinceranno senza nemmeno troppa difficoltà


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Marzo 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco tutta sta sicurezza sul non passaggio del turno della Juve. Per me è un 60/40 a favore del Barca, ma attenzione eh. Il Barca ha fatto il miracolo col PSG che praticamente non ha giocato ed è stato anche derubato. Ok sono forti, ma non fatevi illudere dal quel folle 6 a 1. La Juve non è nemmeno una squadra scarsa e bisogna ammettere che Allegri pur con tutti i suoi difetti, è molto meglio di Luigi Enrico. Sia chiaro che spero che esca la Juve, ma tutta sta sicurezza non la capisco da parte vostra.



Per me invece la Juventus solo può uscire con un Messi in versione super e un Iniesta almeno nel 70%, questo Barcelona come squadra per me è il peggiore degli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Marzo 2017)

I miei amici catalani temono la Juve, quest'anno sentono di non avere lo squadrone di altri anni e probabilmente se vogliono giocarsi la Champions dovranno mollare la rincorsa in campionato. Secondo me invece vinceranno a mani basse, ma ancora non lo sanno.


----------

